# Thunder Stick and Lighting



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

broke out the muzzleloader and 1858 old army yesterday, last time I shot them was 15 years ago. They both stunk the place up.....=] what a fun day!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are really nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Mr. Hassell, no pic text on my flip top and the camera is acting up.......I made powder measures from deer antlers will try to post up horn and accoutrements when I figure the camera out. I threw away the sabots, picked up a few lubed [.015] patches and a box of .490 round balls, 60 grn of FFF Goex . I was lurking around the drapery dept. at Walmart walked out with a yard of pillow ticking [.022] didn't shoot the patches from it yet, easing back into this so I don't need to go pulling a half way stuck ball on my first trip to the range. the factory .15 patches were very easy loading, surprised how many shots I was able to load with the patches vs the sabots, much cleaner burn with smaller the amount of powder also.

looking into a Tip Curtis or John Bergman smoothbore .54 cal/28 ga. rock lock so I can hunt deer as well bust a few busy tails.....maybe a Thunder Chicken!!!!

thanks for looking


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Something I always wanted to try, keep us posted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice jimmy...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The original handloaders still can get the job done, that's for sure. Something to be proud of, too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you are right Glen, I'm looking into a Tip Curtis or John Bergman smoothbore flintlock in .54 cal./28ga. little retirement gift to myself....... early!

was going to go with traditional archery but decided on the rocklock, I can hunt busy tails, deer, and maybe a thunder chicken!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice possibles! And handmade too, definitely the way to go. I sold my whole kit and caboodle a few years back. I just had the crazy idea of selling out and quitting the mountains. Fur was down and seemed like beaver would never shine again. I give up a 54 caliber Hawken and all possibles, including leather bag. Bag was nicely adorned with some indian beadery. Trad'in it all for some high-end optics. Seemed right at the time, don't know now that you've jogged my memory. Nice set-up. Don't ever barter it away.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice setup ! You are making me want to get my stuff out and go shooting !

I got a TC Hawkins 50cal from my dad when he passed and have killed 3 elk with it so far, he always was trying to plan a hunt out here for elk but it never happened, so when I got it I started putting in for muzzle loader. I now also have two 44 cal pistols.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

actually a few weeks ago I ran across a post with a deer taken by Handsome Flint Lock.....it snake bit me!

I took the Hawkin out of the safe "thoughts of selling" re worked it a little.... it could have floated, as much boiled linseed oil I have rubbed into it over the years. sanding it with 220 grit the grain just kept popping out, after a few light coats of linseed oil, a little ketchup and vinegar for the brass as I held it out in the sun it dawned on me.......it's been in the safe this long why mess with the line up.

JT you did what????? I hear you some things at the time seem like a good idea. I sold a Colt Commander .45 through my gunsmith awhile back to get the Ruger Old Army, I miss that Colt but man I really enjoy the old army.

Prairiewolf that has to be a rush taking an Elk with your Hawkin, good feeling for sure with the memories it has with it..

Thanks guy's for the comments on the possibles, our own AZPredatorhunter made that Medicine Bag for me.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric never made me anything but tired.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW!!! well he made me a small branding iron with EW on it. But I might have to get with him for a possibles bag. That is one sweet looking bag !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Eric you better get some duct tape on those fingers son sounds like you have some stitching to do....

Glen, I saw the awesome motel you guy's could have stayed at and if that friendly gentleman wasn't paint up his cave.......RUN!

Prairie you say Branding Iron...hold on......yo Eric...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just make sure you wash the patch material before you use it to get all the crap out of the ticking. Works a whole lot better after washing. What are you going to use for lube?

If the weather is warm enough, all I have ever used is spit patching, (another reason to wash the pillow ticking) and have fired 30 to 35 shots before having to wipe the barrel out. After it gets below freezing, Bore Butter works pretty good.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice setup you have there Jimmy , never had the chance to shoot them before but looks like fun .If we ever get a muzzle loader season I'll be first in line to get one Thanx for posting


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks C2C...that pistol is my favorite gun to shoot!!!!

DW...I bought a pack of pre lubed .015 patches, used one of them for a pattern on a strip of ticking "unwashed" then stuck them between the lubed patches to soak up some of the lube. I also use Crisco grease "lard" to seal the cylinders on the pistol when I use FFF with .457 PRB only. I have the smaller horn drilled out to about 9 grns of powder. Going to use it as a dipper for my corn muffin mix if I get experimental on the pistol. I and the Old Army like 35 grns. of FFF, since it is not a full "stuffed cylinder" charge was thinking of trying a buffer layer "one scoop 9 grns" between powder and ball "not so much to play with the head space" just add a little extra with the Crisco grease, the more fat the better going out the pipe!!!

Ticking in the picture under the rifle/pistol is stiff and about .022, besides that strip, I bought a little over a yard from a different bolt, it was much softer and about .018 thick, thank you for the tips on washing first and spit patching. I'm going tomorrow to burn some powder, I have been shooting 60 grns. out of the Hawkin. The longer deer horn when filled to the black line on inside is between 57/62 grns....filled up 82 grns.. I might try to make a poor boy haversack out of some of the ticking just to get started. Once I get to PA. I'll have better supplies to make my own grease/lube for the ticking patches. I was surprised how many more shots the ole smoke pole let me take just switching back to PRB's. I tossed out the sabots and aint looking back!!!!

Will raccoon grease be a good substitute for Bear fat?????


----------

